# Aurora T-Jet Golden Gate Bridge Set



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*I bought this set off craigslist for $55.oo ~ I know that I over paid for it.
It's missing all the bridge part's accept the two middle cardboard supports.
Also the terminal track was missing but I just bought one off the bay.
The car's are in bad condition but at least there the original ones that came with the set.
All the track sections are in grate condition no corrosion what so ever.
The box it self is in fair condition, All the corners are taped.
I hope to set it up soon and have some fun with it, 
That's if the transformer & controllers sill work. LOL
*


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Even with the bent A-pillar, I think the red Mako is well worth the $ you have in the set. Just have fun with it...


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Do you want the cardboard bridge to complete your set? I bought a couple of Golden Gate sets off Craig's List some time back. The boxes were trashed, but I think the bridges are okay. Send me a PM.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Do you want a bridge to complete your set? I bought a couple of Golden Gate sets off Craig's List some time back. The boxes are trashed, but I think the bridges are okay. Send me a PM.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* Thanks ( blue55conv ) For offering the bridge part's that I need to complete this set.
I am low on funds right now. If you can hold them for me for a few weeks that would be cool.
I seen this on the Bay ~ http://www.ebay.com/itm/ho-accessor...265410?hash=item25b8536e42:g:fuoAAOSwh-1W5gM0

About the car's I rebuilt the chassis & put the correct wheel's & tire's on them.
It's a shame about the Corvette's window post other then that it's a good car. 
Only has a hair line crack on the front post, The rear post is fine.
The other car Ford GT ? ~ Has bad post front & rear / but thay can be fixed. 

About the Box ~ It has the original price sticker on it from Montgomery Ward ~ $24.99
I put clear tape over it because it was just about to fall off. *


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

slotcardan said:


> if you don't care about originality and just want a bridge set i have the paper craft on my website
> http://www.tycotcrracing.com/papercraft-buildings/afx-golden-gate-bridge/
> 
> i've made many reproductions for myself.


 Thanks for posting this. I see a few I can use.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Very cool looking bridge 
Thanks for posting it.

gt40


----------

